
Japan Waves Goodbye to U.K. As ‘Gateway to Europe’ Post-Brexit - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-03/japan-waves-goodbye-to-u-k-as-gateway-to-europe-post-brexit
======
bigmit37
This seems to be a colossal fuck up by UK but maybe it’s too early to tell. I
did hear some say On a different forum that initially they will be screwed but
they will be able to bounce back and become a stronger force than pre-exit.
However I’m not too familiar with what UKs strengths are.

